# Bondo, James Bondo - RIP



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2021)

A couple years ago I took in a male desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii) that had been hit by a car. The vet repaired his shell with Bondo. Since I didn't have a male CDT at that time, I opted to keep him, and named him Bondo, James Bondo. I kept him up the first winter, but allowed him to brumate this past winter. It went well, and he came out a couple days ago. I saw him sitting under the tree. Then yesterday when I noticed him sitting in the same place, I looked closer at him and noticed a few green blow flies flying around him. Yup, dead! Dang it, anyway!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 11, 2021)

Bummer


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 11, 2021)

Dang.

RIP


----------



## method89 (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, Yvonne.


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2021)

Darn it! So sorry.


----------



## Ink (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Quadro (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry about this ? RIP Bondo


----------



## Krista S (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry for you loss, Yvonne. That’s a real bummer.


----------



## Warren (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, I sure the 2 yrs, that you gave him is more then he would of had if you didn't recue him and take him to the vet.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh no! How terribly sad!

It's so horrible not knowing why. ? ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 11, 2021)

That stinks, sorry for your loss.


----------



## COmtnLady (Apr 14, 2021)

Awww....

Not ok.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Hutsie B (Apr 14, 2021)

so sorry to hear this, I am sure it is a sad and sudden thing to happen. at least you had him and saved him a painful death by accident.


----------



## Cocorene' (Apr 14, 2021)

So sorry, Yvonne. Bless you for caring for Bondo, James Bondo!


----------



## CarolineD (Apr 14, 2021)

I am so sorry. My Tortuga got crunched by a husky. My idiot boyfriend at the time decided to glue him back together literally! I was so pissed off...anyway I took my baby to the vet, and lost him. It took 10 years before I could bring myself to have another Sulcata. Anyway sorry to talk about myself. I just wanted you to know I understand your pain.


----------



## nootnootbu (Apr 14, 2021)

That's so sad, poor little guy.


----------



## Vicki.harvey214 (Apr 16, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I too have a Russian tortoise named James Bondo hit by a car. We got him from the vet who fixed his shell and named him. We have had him about 5 months. He is pretty active and eats a lot. I give him a wide variety of greens and vegetables as well as Timothy hay and commercial tortoise pellets. I'm new to tortoise life. His enclosure is outdoors and 5x5. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------

